# Comment utiliser et instal..  des Applications



## nobsaybot (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut a tous,
*Existe t-il vraiment une façons de naviguer sur internet avec son IPHONE(os 3.0.1) Jailbreak.Si oui comment faire,merci.

*Est ce que je peut mettre a la fois plusieurs Emulateurs sur mon Iphone, tel(SNES,GBA,si oui comment faire,merci.

*Comment installer les Jeux sur Iphone,ou je peuvent les trouver.J'entendais parler des Roms c'est quoi et comment l'utiliser.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## lsr (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut

Je peux répondre à ta 1ere question:
pour naviguer sur internet, il faut lancer l'application "safari", et ensuite tu tape l'adresse du site internet que tu veux aller voir, par exemple www.20minutes.fr
tu peux aussi garder dans tes favoris autant de sites que tu le souhaites, en appuyant sur le "+" en bas, puis "ajouter un signet". (il faut faire cette manip lorsque tu es sur la page du site que tu souhaites mettre dans tes favoris)


----------



## nobsaybot (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut lsr,merci de me répondre,c'est pas vraiment ma question,il y avait une erreur.
Ma vrai question c'est:
Existe t-il vraiment une façons de naviguer sur internet avec son IPHONE(os 3.0.1) Jailbreak via son PC(par la câble USB).J'entendais parle par une configuration d'ad-hok.Si oui comment faire,merci.


----------



## lsr (5 Septembre 2009)

Ah ok !
Donc c'est possible, il faut mettre l'iPhone en mode modem, par contre il faut l'abonnement qui va avec... Renseigne toi auprès de ton opérateur de ce côté la pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise !


----------



## nobsaybot (5 Septembre 2009)

Merci bcp pour vos réponses rapide,t'as mal compris ma question.C'est l'inverse de ta réponse.
Je veux utiliser le PC comme modem pour mon iphone,C-a-d naviguer sur iphone san WiFi grace a mon PC qui est branche sur net.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Septembre 2009)

Euuhhh ça sert strictement à rien&#8230;

Et des données Internet ne passerons pas par iTunes, ça c'est clair&#8230;
Surtout dans le sens ordi --> iPhone.

Par ailleurs c'est illégal et techniquement assez étrange.
Le jailbreak, c'est pas une bonne idée.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuhhh ça sert strictement à rien



Peut-être qu'il n'a pas de connexion wifi chez lui... 

Sinon achète une antenne wifi pour ton PC et partage la connexion...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

Il resterai la 3G&#8230; 
Mais bon, après si il a un PC avec internet, c'est quand même bizarre de vouloir faire ça!
Mais soit!


----------



## pickwick (14 Septembre 2009)

Sur ce forum l'imagination des nouveaux iphone users est définitivement sans limites !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Sur ce forum l'imagination des nouveaux iphone users est définitivement sans limites !



Oui! 
Mais bon, on est là pour aider, alors on entend bcp de choses hein!


----------

